# NZ seminars 2006



## WaySolid (20 September 2006)

Hi there,

Just a quick Q, is anyone aware of seminars related to stocks, trading or something similar (investing?) due for NZ in the near future, say October specifically?

I have a bit of third party info about such things I'm trying to pin down, but can't so far using google.

Thanks.


----------



## Julia (20 September 2006)

WaySolid said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> Just a quick Q, is anyone aware of seminars related to stocks, trading or something similar (investing?) due for NZ in the near future, say October specifically?
> 
> ...



No, but perhaps checking with the NZSO might elicit some information?

Julia


----------

